# Joey Beltran vs Rampage Jackson for Bellator 108



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bellator announced today that Rampage Jackson (32-11 MMA) will face Joey Beltran (14-9 MMA) in the main event of the Bellator 108 show, which takes place Nov. 15 at Ovation Hall at Revel Atlantic City. Jackson had the following to say about the fight…

"I want to thank Joey Beltran for stepping up for the fight so I can get my first Bellator victory out of the way. He'll have the unfortunate honor of taking the ass whooping I was going to give Tito. My body is in incredible shape right now. I feel like I did in PRIDE, and Joey Beltran is the right guy to put on an exciting fight and showcase what I've been working on."


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

In other words; "Joey Beltran is too stupid to take me down and grind out a win"


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Beltran via leg kicks.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

War Mexicutioneeeeeeer!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And Bellator further proves to be a joke by bumping a title fight from the main event spot for a Joey Beltran fight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> And Bellator further proves to be a joke by bumping a title fight from the main event spot for a Joey Beltran fight
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Bashing Bellator seems to be the trend these days. Who gives a shit where the fight is on the card Chandler vs Alvarez is one of the best fights booked this year in any organization. The UFC has valued name over quality numerous times in the past. Is the UFC a joke for using Kimbo for ratings then teasing a comeback all season long to get more ratings? How about for booking James Toney? Giving Chael Sonnen a LHW title shot coming off a loss at MW and no LHW wins in the UFC? Does that make the UFC a joke? Beltran lost a SD a couple weeks ago and could easily be a UFC employee right now.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> And Bellator further proves to be a joke



Bellator is great. I like it when the people get in the cage and fight each other. 
Happy Rampage and Beltran get a chance to fight for my entertainment.

MMA is so much more exciting when you enjoy the fighting more then the Company putting on the fights.

RFA,WSF, and Bellator had the most entertaining fights last weekend. I enjoyed all of them including the UFC card.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OU said:


> Bashing Bellator seems to be the trend these days. Who gives a shit where the fight is on the card Chandler vs Alvarez is one of the best fights booked this year in any organization. The UFC has valued name over quality numerous times in the past. Is the UFC a joke for using Kimbo for ratings then teasing a comeback all season long to get more ratings? How about for booking James Toney? Giving Chael Sonnen a LHW title shot coming off a loss at MW and no LHW wins in the UFC? Does that make the UFC a joke? Beltran lost a SD a couple weeks ago and could easily be a UFC employee right now.


I think you miss my point. I have no problem with them using name value to promote there brand, I think signing Tito/Rampage was a great move for Bellator, I understand using Rampage to headline a card due to his name recognition but they put on how many cards a year so why use them on a card with a title fight and then make a title fight play second fiddle. They are telling you that some UFC cast off like Joey Beltran is more important than there title. I have a problem with Bellator belittling Bellator while telling us we are supposed to accept them as the UFC's equal. I had the same problem with Tito/Rampage headlining the PPV over Chandler/Alvarez but at least they both had a history of drawing huge PPV numbers to justify it. Beltran was a 3-6-1NC fighter in the UFC against mid to low level competition. Alexander Shlemenko should an could be one of Bellator's biggest home grown stars but he is hardly being treated like it. 


Warning said:


> Bellator is great. I like it when the people get in the cage and fight each other.
> Happy Rampage and Beltran get a chance to fight for my entertainment.
> 
> MMA is so much more exciting when you enjoy the fighting more then the Company putting on the fights.
> ...


Really Rampage/Beltran gets you excited? I am not even sure I will watch that at this point Rampage mails it in and Beltran while fun to watch does not do much to entice me to watch. If you enjoy the fights and not the name value then explain to me why you would want to see it because the only possible reason is Rampages past glories.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Some just like to watch fights, regardless of the promotion or who is fighting. Not everyone out there has seen every fight of Rampage's going back to his Pride days and recognize him more from his acting endeavours. In any case, I'm less concerned with who Rampage is fighting and more concerned with the trouble that Bellator is having financially and keeping cards PPV worthy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the first card signaling the beginning of the demise of bellator IMO.

You can't have fights like rampage vs Beltran headlining a PPV and expect to stay in business long.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> This is the first card signaling the beginning of the demise of bellator IMO.
> 
> You can't have fights like rampage vs Beltran *headlining a PPV* and expect to stay in business long.


It's not a PPV, it's a free card. A free card that also features one of the best matchups of the year in Eddie vs Chandler. Bellator has been taking too much crap lately on these boards IMO. Beginning of the end? That's a big stretch.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> It's not a PPV, it's a free card. A free card that also features one of the best matchups of the year in Eddie vs Chandler. Bellator has been taking too much crap lately on these boards IMO. Beginning of the end? That's a big stretch.


Oh, my mistake, I thought it was a PPV.

Even so, their title fights should be headlining cards, not washed up over the hill ex UFC fighters. 

Bellator have been taking the kind of shit they deserve. Imagine the back lash if the UFC put on something like this with a title fight further down the card. There'd be hell on.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OU said:


> It's not a PPV, it's a free card. A free card that also features one of the best matchups of the year in Eddie vs Chandler. Bellator has been taking too much crap lately on these boards IMO. Beginning of the end? That's a big stretch.


Big stretch? Viacom is a public company that has accountability to investors, they just invested a ton of money promoting a ppv that isn't happening meaning they are not getting a return on investment


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Oh, my mistake, I thought it was a PPV.
> 
> Even so, their title fights should be headlining cards, not washed up over the hill ex UFC fighters.
> 
> Bellator have been taking the kind of shit they deserve. Imagine the back lash if the UFC put on something like this with a title fight further down the card. There'd be hell on.


The UFC has done it's fair share of similar things just like I mentioned earlier. You guys are overreacting big time. How LOL was it when Chael Sonnen was given a UFC LHW title shot coming off a MW loss with 0 wins at LHW in the UFC? He didn't even have the former Champion label to help the argument like someone like Vitor did. Kimbo Slice was on 2 UFC main cards and used for ratings for an entire TUF season. James Toney was given 500K to co-headline a UFC card. The UFC has done the gimmick shit plenty of times. Bellator still puts on quality shows with quality fighters and they are still new to the game and figuring shit out. IMO you guys are being way, way too hard on them.

EDIT:Washed up UFC fighters? Rampage was fighting for the UFC title not long ago and Beltran lost a SD in the UFC just WEEKS ago. Come on now, let's not pretend these guys are some scrubs. Rampage could still be with the UFC if he wanted to be.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I would remind you guys that this fight isn't happening Saturday, it's happening the 15th

http://www.sherdog.com/events/Bellator-MMA-Bellator-108-31531

Shelmenko/Marshall may still be headlining but if it isn't no biggie.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> *The UFC has done it's fair share of similar things just like I mentioned earlier. You guys are overreacting big time. How LOL was it when Chael Sonnen was given a UFC LHW title shot coming off a MW loss with 0 wins at LHW in the UFC? He didn't even have the former Champion label to help the argument like someone like Vitor did. Kimbo Slice was on 2 UFC main cards and used for ratings for an entire TUF season. James Toney was given 500K to co-headline a UFC card. The UFC has done the gimmick shit plenty of times.* Bellator still puts on quality shows with quality fighters and they are still new to the game and figuring shit out. IMO you guys are being way, way too hard on them.
> 
> EDIT:Washed up UFC fighters? Rampage was fighting for the UFC title not long ago and Beltran lost a SD in the UFC just WEEKS ago. Come on now, let's not pretend these guys are some scrubs. Rampage could still be with the UFC if he wanted to be.


All true... and look at the amount of shit they got on here for it. Just cos Bellator are a smaller org, doesnt mean they are immune from a backlash when they make, questionable matchups.

Rampage and Beltran are past their best, well, Beltran may not be but he's never exactly been a high flier. He's what many might describe as a 'can'. He'll go in there, take the beating Bellator obviously hope he'll take and Rampage will look like a superstar. 

Even if Tito had not dropped out through injury, He is so far past his prime it's embarrassing.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Meh, this fight is just going to be a slopfest slugging match till Rampage catches Beltran. Maybe now that this is no longer a PPV, Bellator will move this fight down the card like it should have been to begin with. Promote the the title fight & not some "freak show" replacement fight.

I was thinking about watching this card now, but I can only see two fights that I find remotely interesting. That's not really enough to keep in front of a TV on a Friday night.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> Meh, this fight is just going to be a slopfest slugging match till Rampage catches Beltran. Maybe now that this is no longer a PPV, Bellator will move this fight down the card like it should have been to begin with. Promote the the title fight & not some "freak show" replacement fight.
> 
> I was thinking about watching this card now, but I can only see two fights that I find remotely interesting. That's not really enough to keep in front of a TV on a Friday night.


They moved it to 108 which has the MW title fight but Page/Beltran is still getting top billing.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't see the issue with it being a headliner, the UFC does shit like this all the time, Rampage has the biggest name and what they think to be the biggest draw on the card so it will headline. No one gives a shit about Beltran, he is going to do what Bellator wants, and thats stand and bang with their big draw.

I do agreethey should try and grow some of their homegrown guys, like 
Shelmenko, but no one ever said theey were the smartest


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Some people just have a need to bitch about nothing these days it seems. Also lol at the number of posts ignorant about what's happening with this fight, are people that big of haters? Why bother posting?

Good match up, looking forward to. Marshall vs storm also looks fun.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Some people just have a need to bitch about nothing these days it seems. Also lol at the number of posts ignorant about what's happening with this fight, are people that big of haters? Why bother posting?
> 
> Good match up, looking forward to. Marshall vs storm also looks fun.


Just like I mentioned in another thread. If Rampage didn't choose to leave the UFC he could very well be the replacement to fight Gus in main event and no one would be bitching about the UFC being a joke. Beltran could have easily got the nod a couple weeks ago and still with the UFC as well. I bet if Bellator put Tim Kennedy vs Rafael Natal as a main event


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nobody is begrudging bellator for putting rampage in a main event the problem is giving a title fight second billing especially when rampage is fighting such a low tier fighter 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Nobody is begrudging bellator for putting rampage in a main event the problem is giving a title fight second billing especially when rampage is fighting such a low tier fighter


Bellator used to have prelim fights after their main events


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Bellator used to have prelim fights after their main events


The UFC has done that before.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Bellator used to have prelim fights after their main events


Thats a timing issue main cards have locked in time windows, which creates problem you need to estimate how many fights will fill the time between the start of the event and the start of the main card without to much dead time to fill. Fights can go one minute or 15 so its tough to do. Sometimes they go long and fights either go on after or don't go on.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Some of you are twisting words to suit your own, weak arguments. No one is complaining that Rampage is fighting Beltran. Their gripe is that said fight is main eventing while a championship rematch of a FOTY candidate has been pushed down the card. That's a fairly legitimately gripe. 

Attempting to knock the UFC by saying, "But we have Tim Kennedy vs. Rafael Natal main eventing" is laughable. There also isn't a title fight on that card. And if there were, it would be main eventing - as title fights always do in the UFC. So give your heads a shake. Slamming people who knock Bellator for the hell of it and then knocking the UFC as a response is hypocritical and makes you look ridiculous. 

Frankly, I don't mind the fight. And I'm interested in seeing if Rampage has the spark back. But that doesn't mean that it should be the main event. Chandler vs. Alvarez should be. And if the UFC pulled this type of move, people would say the exact same thing. Don't delude yourselves into thinking otherwise.

Edit - I see that Rampage vs. Beltran and Alvarez vs. Chandler are on two different cards. Disregard that point. Though my other points remain applicable.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont see why people care what fight is main eventing and what fight is co eventing. What difference does it make really?? 

Bellator is a struggling mma organization trying to get more viewers and become more popular. Not a SINGLE casual fan knows Vitaly Minakov or Alexander Volkov which is why they were not the main event. Rampage Jackson on the other hand is a very popular mma fighter even to casual fans and was also in A-team. For ratings it makes alot of sense for them to make Rampage the Main Event. At this stage Bellator cant be making decisions which will get them less viewers in order to satisfy hardcore fans picky-ness.

How many organizations have gone under that us hardcore fans knew off and liked the event but not a single casual fan tunes in. We are not what keeps an organization floating. Especially since we will tune in to watch the event no matter what order the fights are happening in. I know i would.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont see why people care what fight is main eventing and what fight is co eventing. What difference does it make really??
> 
> Bellator is a struggling mma organization trying to get more viewers and become more popular. Not a SINGLE casual fan knows Vitaly Minakov or Alexander Volkov which is why they were not the main event. Rampage Jackson on the other hand is a very popular mma fighter even to casual fans and was also in A-team. For ratings it makes alot of sense for them to make Rampage the Main Event. At this stage Bellator cant be making decisions which will get them less viewers in order to satisfy hardcore fans picky-ness.
> 
> How many organizations have gone under that us hardcore fans knew off and liked the event but not a single casual fan tunes in. We are not what keeps an organization floating. Especially since we will tune in to watch the event no matter what order the fights are happening in. I know i would.


Fair enough affliction did the opposite with Fedor and that didn't turn out well
Thing is Bellator is still the ones in the glass house talking about how there tournament format gives them legitimacy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------

